# boner (meaning)



## moises

hola a todos como esta quiero que medigan si esta a sus alcanse el significado de  *boner* y sus usos de acuerdo ala sircuntancia


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Bueno, es posible que hay otro contexto, pero un "boner" es cuando uno tiene el pene duro. Un "bone" es un hueso.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola,
el diccionario de WR dice:
*boner*:
nf.  metedura de pata
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Si, eso tambien. Pero no se usa mucho asi.


----------



## jacinta

Sí, hoy en día boner tiene la conotación de una erección *solamente.*

boner= hard on = erection

Tendrías que explicarte muy cuidadosamente si tuviera otro significado!


----------



## Soy Yo

No creo que sea necesario explicar tanto:  "Boy, he just pulled a boner!"  cometió un error risible y embarazoso.  Solo los que tienen su "mind in the gutter" van a pensar otra cosa.


----------



## jacinta

Hahaha!  Okay, así soy!   

¡Sólo que no sabía el otro significado! y es la primera cosa que me viene a mente.


----------



## COLsass

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> No creo que sea necesario explicar tanto: "Boy, he just pulled a boner!" cometió un error risible y embarazoso. Solo los que tienen su "mind in the gutter" van a pensar otra cosa.


 
umm, pues tengo la "mind in the gutter" porque  es la primera vez que escucho pull a boner para significar "to trip up/make a fool of oneself"

pull a boner causa la risa por otros motivos...los del significado literal...in my humble opinion...


----------



## Soy Yo

No sé cuál puede ser el significado literal puesto que no hay huesos en los "boners" de las cuales tú hablas.

La definición del diccionario es: 

boner "one that bones" 
(to bone = quitarle los huesos a algo)
Hay otras acepciones para "to bone", ninguna de las cuales tiene que ver con excitación sexual.

La otra definicion para "boner" que se da: "blunder, howler"...y eso es lo que quiere decir "to pull a boner" "to commit a blunder".


----------



## jacinta

Soy yo:  ¿De dónde eres?  Lo encuentro muy difícil creer que al oír una vez la palabra "boner" en cualquier contexto, una persona no pensaría inmediato en una erección, sin expresarlo o no.  Quizas vivo en una sociedad muy, muy baja!!!


----------



## COLsass

Quizas tenga mas que ver con la edad que el "de donde."  Porque estoy de acuerdo.  

Te explico to pull a boner en mis imagenes mentales?

Imagine someone is being dragged/pulled by their erect member as if it were some kind of knob.  Now imagine repeating that.

Imaginate que alguien agarra el miembro de otro como si fuera una manija de cajon y empieza a arrastrar, o a tirar de alla...etc.


----------



## Soy Yo

Ah ya... estas pensando mas en la imagen de "pull" que en la literalidad de "boner."

Bueno, we pull capers too and we pull stunts... so why not boners?



Por cierto, soy de Carolina del Norte...bueno me crié en Alabama y vivo en Carolina desde hace muuuuucho.


----------



## over

Creo que soy otro con la mente sucia porque lo de "to pull a boner" a mí me suena a "hacerse una paja"  ...aunque la verdad es que no solemos usar la palabra "boner" en mi parte del mundo... ni para decir "hard-on", ni para decir "blunder"... pero la primera definción es lo que la mayoría de la gente aquí entendería con esa palabra, creo.


----------



## danielfranco

After I was able to stop laughing at the mental picture courtesy of COLsass comment, I decided to comment that a "boner" is also a specific type of knife, used to de-bone (or just plain "bone") animal carcasses. It has a slightly curved and narrow blade, and a thumb rest for greater precision and leverage.


----------



## cuchuflete

Soy Yo,
En lenguaje barriobajero, to bone sí tiene que ver con sexo.
Es sinónimo de coger/chingar y tantas palabras más para
contacto sexual.  "A boner/ to pull a boner" en sentido de error, o metedura de pata, es bastante antecuado.  Desde hace muchos años, boner quiere decir erección, al menos entre la gente joven, como Jacinta.


----------



## jacinta

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> al menos entre la gente *joven*, como Jacinta.



  Lo menos que sepan, lo mejor!!!  Qué caballero eres!


----------



## Txiri

Soy Yo y yo tendremos más o menos la misma edad, porque "pull a boner" es la primera conotación que me viene.  Conozco bien la otra acepción, pero digamos que no sería la primera palabra que se me va a ocurrir para decir que alguien tiene un "hard-on".  De todos modos, se podrá aún encontrar "boner" leyendo, sin que se haya de entenderlo con conotación sexual.


----------



## nemo411

Mi opinion es que si uno utiliza esa palabra en EEUU delante de la gente menor de los 40 años, este corre el riesgo de ser burlado o por lo menos que le den una mirada muy extraña. Un Boner que yo sepa es un pene erecto. Si alguien me dijera he pulled a boner , yo les diria ..yo mean popped a boner? o sea tener una ereccion.


----------



## Soy Yo

Txiri said:
			
		

> Soy Yo y yo tendremos más o menos la misma edad, porque "pull a boner" es la primera conotación que me viene. Conozco bien la otra acepción, pero digamos que no sería la primera palabra que se me va a ocurrir para decir que alguien tiene un "hard-on". De todos modos, se podrá aún encontrar "boner" leyendo, sin que se haya de entenderlo con conotación sexual.


 
Supongo que otros foreros han visto esto en answers.com .  


*to pull a boner: *Make a blunder, as in _I pulled an awful boner when I mentioned his ex-wife_. This expression is derived from the noun _bonehead_, for “blockhead” or “stupid person.” [Slang; early 1900s]
Txiri, fíjate en la época  


Para defenderme un poco más... yo sí conozco el término "boner" en su acepción "moderna" de "erección"...y también conozco la expresión "to get off" con su connotación sexual...pero no creo que nadie se ría cuando un pasajero (o una pasajera) le dice al conductor del autobús: "I need to get off now."

Depende de la situación y la manera en que dices las cosas (o sea contexto) como se va a entender. Creo que nadie ha dicho aqui que haya oido la expresion "to pull a boner" para "hacer paja." "I have to get rid of this boner" quizás...pero normalmente no lo "tiras" (pull). Quizas "jerk it"...pero no creo que sea una frase hecha "to jerk my/a boner."

Y gracias, Txiri, por tu comentario...me alegro de no ser el unico "loco de la casa."

Después de escribir lo anterior, he visto que hay otro hilo sobre "to work hard." No me atrevo a abrirlo por la imagen que tengo de un hombre trabajando con un "boner."


----------



## over

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creo que nadie ha dicho aqui que haya oido la expresion "to pull a boner" para "hacer paja." "I have to get rid of this boner" quizás...pero normalmente no lo "tiras" (pull).


Es que, en Inglaterra, "to pull (oneself) off" = hacerse una paja.
I think this thread has run its course anyway, so let's leave it here.


----------



## Soy Yo

Estoy de acuerdo que debemos dejarlo...pero en mi post anterior, yo quería decir que nadie *usa* la expresión "pull a boner" para la connotación sexual. No estaba hablando de "pull" en otras posibles combinaciones.

¿Dónde está Moisés, el que comenzó este hilo?  Creo que le hemos dado bastantes usos de la palabra "de acuerdo a la circunstancia."



			
				moises said:
			
		

> hola a todos como esta quiero que medigan si esta a sus alcanse el significado de *boner* y sus usos de acuerdo ala sircuntancia


----------



## over

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo que debemos dejarlo...pero en mi post anterior, yo quería decir que nadie *usa* la expresión "pull a boner" para la connotación sexual. No estaba hablando de "pull" en otras posibles combinaciones.


Ah vale, perdón. Aquí tampoco se usa la expresión así, pero por la combinación de "pull" y "boner" suena bastante graciosa... al menos para mí. 


			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde está Moisés, el que comenzó este hilo? Creo que le hemos dado bastantes usos de la palabra "de acuerdo a la circunstancia."


Jeje, tienes razón. A ver si vuelve luego para decirnos que sólo era una errata y realmente quería saber sobre la palabra "toner".


----------



## moises

creo que no me han entendido el berdadero significado que hando buscando es este enrealidad *pop it es de la cansion de beyone la que dice check on it dije cual es el significado de boner porque busque en urban engligh ditionary.com y me aparesio esta difinicion lo cuale quiero entender la parte surrallada *

when someone *pops a boner* in a all guys gym class. (THEY WERE WRESTLING)

a hora quiza me entiendan gracias a todo espero la rrepuesta ok bayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Soy Yo

Si... y si no te queda claro, te lo explico. "cuando alguien tiene una erección en una clase de gimnasia para chicos/varones."

Por cierto, "pop a boner" no es lo mismo que "pull a boner."


----------



## Carlos_Antonio_21

Bueno ya lo han dicho varios pero claramente BONER se refiera a la erección...


----------



## Reina140

Soy Yo said:


> Ah ya... estas pensando mas en la imagen de "pull" que en la literalidad de "boner."
> 
> Bueno, we pull capers too and we pull stunts... so why not boners?


to pull a boner----sounds painful


----------



## moises

gracia por la repuesta a hora tengo otra frase a ver si saben el significado de esta  *xoco* de donde proviene esta

 dime si sabe tanto ere un poco comico pero creo que sabe mucho por lo visto que significa esta frace sabiondo the *xoco  *



Soy Yo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que debemos dejarlo...pero en mi post anterior, yo quería decir que nadie *usa* la expresión "pull a boner" para la connotación sexual. No estaba hablando de "pull" en otras posibles combinaciones.
> 
> ¿Dónde está Moisés, el que comenzó este hilo? Creo que le hemos dado bastantes usos de la palabra "de acuerdo a la circunstancia."


a ver si sabe tanto que significa esta frace sabiondo* the xoco*


----------



## speedier

Soy Yo said:


> No creo que sea necesario explicar tanto: "Boy, he just pulled a boner!" cometió un error risible y embarazoso. Solo los que tienen su "mind in the gutter" van a pensar otra cosa.


or dropped a boner


----------



## DCPaco

Boner, in my filthy little mind ONLY means an erection.
However, I might be inclined to say that the expression is "pop a boner" and the sound for it on movies is:  doinggggggggg.
Urban Dictionary: Boner

Pull a boner is still to make a mistake...but that's in the mind of a person who lives by the 1940s standards.

Doooooiiinnnnggggg!


----------



## Reina140

Schwing!!! . . . lolol

Yeah to me boner only means one thing  (to pitch a tent) . . . lolololol . .  and even if pull a boner means to make a mistake . . don't use it, because no one says that anymore.  If I heard someone say "I just pulled a boner" . . . I have to admit, the first thing I would do is look at their crotch . . . lololol


----------



## DCPaco

pop a woody...pitch the morning tent...soldier boy is saluting...etc. etc.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I just want to defend Soy Yo. I also have always associated the word *boner* with an embarrassing blunder, and in my case, I have never heard of its association with an erection. I am shocked to hear people say it is an antiquated term because it seems so natural and commonly used to me. But I asked the secretary here and she has only heard of the erection meaning, she has never heard of "pulling a boner" in the sense of doing something stupid. And she is only three years younger than me!!! How strange!!!



DCPaco said:


> Pull a boner is still to make a mistake...but that's in the mind of a person who lives by the 1940s standards.


DCPaco, I wasn't even born in the 1940s, but I have heard the term used several times in my life used to mean a mistake. It isn't _that_ antiquated!


----------



## DCPaco

gotitadeleche said:


> DCPaco, I wasn't even born in the 1940s, but I have heard the term used several times in my life used to mean a mistake. It isn't _that_ antiquated!


 
This may be an issue to take up in another thread...but I've lived in Texas and there are some places there that are far enough removed from the rest of the world that I might be inclined to think that they never received the memo.  (just jokes...I don't think you're antiquated...but I would not use the term in front of kids today because it is on the brink of profane.)


----------



## Reina140

I agree with DCPaco.  Maybe this is a regional thing, but I wouldn't suggest telling a english learner that this is an appropriate phrase to use when there are so many other ways to express making a mistake.


----------



## Bolgui

Hola, no entiendo la pelea que tienen "soy yo" y "Jacinta"...Llamándose mal pensados y otros anticuados. Es claro que "boner" jamás saldrá en el diccionario como "erección", saldrá con su significado literal, que ya lo dijo "soy yo". Y el otro significado, se usa en la jerga de los jóvenes. 
Para meter la pata o cometer un error no creo que nadie se le ocurra decir " I pulled a buner" en primera instancia...yo usaría "I´ve screwed up!"

El comentario de colass me dio muchisima risa!
Soy yo, deja la pelea y acepta lo que la gran mayoría te dice en vez de ser tan "opinionated"

bye!


----------



## COLsass

Actually, it's not that clear--merriam webster comments that boner means erection quite explicity.  I would hope a dictionary would never be prude enough to ignore a common meaning!


----------



## Palantir

May i add something?
failblog.org/2009/06/21/joker-fail/

He aquí una demostración de adónde puede llegar a llevarte una palabra con doble interpretación


----------

